# First run with Toro PowerClear 180 (impressive)



## Roch_Greg (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't own a business or do snow plowing commercially, however this is one of the sites I came across when I was researching prior to buying the PowerClear 180 and thought I'd share my views with those who were also thinking about getting one.

Appearance:
The machine is light, 54 lbs or 58 lbs with the electric starter, and very compact. The handles fold down to make it easier to store.

Assembly:
I got mine from a local Authorized Dealer and they in turn had to order the model I wanted (electric start option). Once they got it in they fully assembled and tested it out (no charge). So I just had to swing by and pick it up.

Startup:
Open the choke and only two pushes of the priming ball are needed (stated in the manual) holding the ball in for about a second each time then slide the choke closed.

I started the machine both with the electric starter and using the recoil started and she turned over right away. 

Once the engine is warmed up you don't need to prime it again if you need to restart the machine after turning it off.

Operation:
I forgot to mention this is my first snow blower and as such I'm a complete nOOb. Pulling the bar in on the handle to engage the auger and lifting slightly on the rear to get the machine self-propelled it nearly pulled me down the walk. There is a technique to this I'm sure (adjusting the speed) and I need to work on that.

The chute is easy to maneuver and it along with the "zip deflector" stay put once set.

Since the machine is small and compact it's able to turn in tight spaces with ease.

Clearing:
This morning's snow was the first of the season and just right for my machine trial. 1" to 3" and wet caused it was mixed with rain.

The Power Clear handled it mostly without a problem although I didn't get the throwing distance 25' listed. I say mostly as sometimes when I hit a built up spot of wet snow she would bog down a little. Nevertheless the machine left bare concrete everywhere we went.

I cleared between 150' to 225' (got carried away and did my neighbors walks too) in less than a hour counting my getting the machine out of the garage and un-folding the handles.

Overall I'm impressed with this machine and satisfied with the purchase.

GregY


----------



## joed (Dec 26, 2001)

Roch_Greg;896463 said:


> I don't own a business or do snow plowing commercially, however this is one of the sites I came across when I was researching prior to buying the PowerClear 180 and thought I'd share my views with those who were also thinking about getting one.
> 
> Appearance:
> The machine is light, 54 lbs or 58 lbs with the electric starter, and very compact. The handles fold down to make it easier to store.
> ...


Thanks for the review Greg. I've looking at getting one of these for a while. How did you find that 87 cc engine? Enough power or did it bog down?


----------



## Roch_Greg (Dec 9, 2009)

I think it has adequate power for the market this product is intended. 

Before I got it I used the "product selector" on Toro's website and for a small property (just walks) 3" to 6" of snow (wet/heavy or light/fluffy) the Power Clear 180 was listed.

For most of the time it was smooth sailing. The snow had changed to a light rain and this little puppy just kept chugging along. 

The only time the machine did start to bog a little is when I hit the spots left from the plowers on the walk. So there was a "pile" of wet/heavy snow about 2" to 3" deep. The machine took it but I slowed down a bit till I got through the pile. Then the engine speed returned to normal.

I wanted to have another go this morning before work but the snow on the walks was mostly drift and only about 1" deep. I just pushed it out the way with the shovel.

I did check the oil level last night after getting in, and it had barely budged which is good. I think after another hour of use I should be done with the break-in and will do the initial oil change.

I'm not sure how much "free" fuel I got when the dealer set the machine up. So I topped off the tank last night as well and added some Sea Foam. I don't think it took even two pints but with a full tank now I'll be able to judge how much run time I get.

I'm really waiting for a decent snow (with no rain) so I can see what this puppy is capable of. But for the extra 100 smackers over the Power Chute 1800 electric model I think it's well worth it.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv (Oct 26, 2009)

Have to agree, Great little machine.

Break in ?
Oh, That would have been 25 or so houses yesterday.

Here's a video of it in action.


----------



## Roch_Greg (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks for the excellent video:salute:

That outta answer some questions. I can't believe that for the first time since I moved up here about 13 years ago we ain't go no real snow yet.

Figures, daddy goes out and get's him a new toy and then nothing.


----------



## joed (Dec 26, 2001)

EcoGreen Serv;898467 said:


> Have to agree, Great little machine.
> 
> Break in ?
> Oh, That would have been 25 or so houses yesterday.
> ...


Great video. Wow, that little thing can really blow the snow. Seems to have pretty good power. Must be real good on fuel.


----------



## Roch_Greg (Dec 9, 2009)

*Update: 1st Issue*

Was out doing some walks tonite when I notice the machine was a bit wobbly. Went a few more feet and in short I was left holding a wheel in my hand that fell right off the axle. Wind was blowing the snow so there wasn't any chance of finding the fastener.

Wheels won't stay on without it (I tried) so I had to pick the machine up and carry it some place to lock it up while I went to Lowes. The part is a 3/8" Axle Cap Nut (Nickel Plated) and they sell them in packs of two (2) for about a buck.


----------

